# New Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Can you give us pricing on your 30ml bottles yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

We will have final confirmation tomorrow on pricing. But let's just say it will be damn well priced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice


----------



## BigGuy

And dont forget all you 18mg junkies we got some for you as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

We have just uploaded some new iStick stock. Loving this little mod.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/eleaf-istick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Will this new stock be accompanied by Anarchist Mechs maby????


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey bro not yet 

Will keep you posted


----------



## Sir Vape

*Rocket Fuel 30ml now available in selected flavours at an awesome price of R220 a bottle. *

First 12 people to order receive a free 10ml 0mg flavour profile sample courtesy of Rocket Fuel with their order.

Go get it: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel

Get your hands on some the new flavours:
Strawberry Fields 
Rocket Blend
Blueberry Hill

Please note stocks are limited on 18mg and imagine that are going to go quick. We didn't realise the huge demand and have had endless emails all week. We would have added more but the order was already on its way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Happy to hear there is good demand for 18mg !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah will double the order on 18mg next time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Some new toys arrived with DHL today. Will be uploading them on the site Friday and Saturday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

@Sir Vape You by any chance work at Teazers before?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape




----------



## capetocuba

Sir Vape said:


> Some new toys arrived with DHL today. Will be uploading them on the site Friday and Saturday


Hope they not your usual naughty kind

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

I hope for the RDA package....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah RDA'S arrived. Just sorting out them all out. Some nice ones in there. Added some Lancia's, Big Drippers and Fogger V4's as well. They will be up on the page tomorrow (hopefully Eskom plays nice) at SUPER AWESOME pricing as per usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

This is all i am saying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

New stock uploaded  www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Vapowire now in stock http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/vapowire-a-1-kanthal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

Any chance of getting ceramic tweezers?


----------



## BigGuy

@Kaizer they are on there way dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

sweet.


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow guys, is there no end to all the awesome sir-prises? It just gets better and better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Lemo and iSticks back in stock www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Onslaughts in stock 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/onslaught-clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

